# 2014/15 Platinum SHO chute handle misalignment problem.



## edwfrost (Oct 8, 2014)

I purchased a new 2014/15 Platinum 24 SHO snowblower. When the chute is locked in the direct forward position the control lever sits about 10 degrees to the left off vertical. So when I try to move the chute to the extreme left it first makes contact with the rubber grommet, so it could be difficult to get there. Seems to be a design issue of the arc gear teeth relative to the inner hex feature.

Anyone else experiencing this? When your chute is locked forward what is your control handle position?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I remember reading something last year about a couple people having to cut the dash plate slightly or the rubber grommet to get the handle to get the full swing. Maybe one of those people will see this thread as I don't recall who it was.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

I would hope the dealer would take care of that one, not thinking cutting the dash plate on new machine would make me very happy.


----------



## edwfrost (Oct 8, 2014)

Think I figured it out. The long hex shaft seems to be bent and twisted almost 7 degrees in the offending direction. I'll try to get that replaced.


----------



## edwfrost (Oct 8, 2014)

No one else with a new Platinum? Or afraid to look?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Funny how You Never Have These Kind of Issues with Old School Machines.


----------



## edwfrost (Oct 8, 2014)

dbcooper said:


> I would hope the dealer would take care of that one, not thinking cutting the dash plate on new machine would make me very happy.


Well, getting nowhere on this. Dealers solution is to misalign the chute rack and pinion by 1 tooth which does fix the misalignment problem. But then the rack becomes completely disengaged from the pinion in one direction. So I don't think it's a proper solution. 

Been sending pics and info to Ariens direct with no response. They want me to work with the dealer who has the "solution" stated above. So it looks like I'm on my own to come up with a real solution.

My first Ariens product.


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

how about a picture


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

Have a look at this You Tube vid as it speaks to the issue with the chute control.






Mike


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice video and solution. IMOHO, it speaks volumes about the too many different chute and chute lever designs across the Ariens and Sno-Tec lines.


----------



## edwfrost (Oct 8, 2014)

Turbozcs2003 said:


> how about a picture


How about I share a pic of my chosen solution? My chute handle is now vertical when the chute is forward. I cut the shaft in two under the gear cover, machined both hex's to 3/8 round then added a stainless steel shaft coupling. Fit's under the cover perfectly, no interference with mating parts/surfaces through full operating range, and completely hidden. And if I long for the day of having to fight the grommet in one direction I could adjust it back to Airens spec.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice easy fix there.


----------



## playhockey (Nov 15, 2014)

Looking at this model 24 sho at the dealer to buy it had no problem with the rotation and it had a black dotted on top of the light


----------



## edwfrost (Oct 8, 2014)

If your as annoyed by this misalignment as I *was* pm me I have an exact duplicate shaft/coupling assembly I may part with.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I just bought a 24" platinum sho with the ax engine and my shute don't have this issue. Full rotation 180-200 degrees.


----------



## edwfrost (Oct 8, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> I just bought a 24" platinum sho with the ax engine and my shute don't have this issue. Full rotation 180-200 degrees.


If you can, take off that black cover housing the gears. There are molded in index marks on the gear surfaces, let me know if the marks are lined up or if the gear was shifted one tooth. I was at the dealer yesterday. There was a new platinum 30 on the floor with the exact same issue mine had. Seems to vary unit to unit and the popular dealer "fix" is to shift the gear a tooth.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

edwfrost said:


> If you can, take off that black cover housing the gears. There are molded in index marks on the gear surfaces, let me know if the marks are lined up or if the gear was shifted one tooth. I was at the dealer yesterday. There was a new platinum 30 on the floor with the exact same issue mine had. Seems to vary unit to unit and the popular dealer "fix" is to shift the gear a tooth.


I'll check it out as soon as I can. Probably won't be until Friday.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

I am dying to know how the SHO's perform with their hot rodded impeller pulleys. Let me know! I'm curious how it (either SHO model) performs.

Thanks


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> I am dying to know how the SHO's perform with their hot rodded impeller pulleys. Let me know! I'm curious how it (either SHO model) performs.
> 
> Thanks


 I'm waiting enough snow here in Michigan to pull it out and use it. So far we only got about 1-1/2". That isn't enough to drag it out. But as soon as we get enough you can bet you bottom dollar I'll write up my experience with the machine.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I took a look at my SHO, and the alignment marks align up when the shute is straight. However, the shute isn't perfectly straight. It might be off by 2 degrees or so. Hope that this helps.


----------

